# Snickers Commercial



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Am I the only one who likes this commercial? The one with the guy and the guitar. If your'e confused about the lyrics, here they are:

Happy Peanuts Soar,
Over Chocolate Covered Mountain Tops, 
And Waterfalls of Caramel.
Prancing nougat in the meadow,
Sings a song of satisfaction ,
To the world.

:lol: 

Unfortunately I was forced to actually buy a snickers...

Edit: Heres a link if you haven't seen it yet. It took a while for it to grow on me. http://youtube.com/watch?v=OIOE0MR99oM


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

In this case it has to be you. There aren't many more commercials that I would rather see :rip:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have to admit. I find myself humming that song throughout the day.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah...........no.

Nothing beats the citibank commercials.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Hmm? Citibank? Im not familiar :???:


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

You guys have it all wrong. The Jacks Links beef jerky commercials are the best. Messing with Sasqatch, lol.

And the MTV moonman commericals for the VMAs were also pretty funny.


----------

